# Hog price per pound



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I raised 2 female hogs from 25lb pigs and recently had the bigger one butchered. Its just My GF and I so we don't need the other one butchered for some time and I bought 3 more 20lb pigs that are around 50lb each now, so in a few months I will have more pigs to butcher or sale. My friend wants to buy my 250lb hog and I don't have no idea what to charge for it. 

My Question is---what is a fair price live weight to ask for the hog? I will have to deliver her to the be processed--about one hour round trip. My plan is to deliver her, have her weighed and my friend pay me for her and my friend take care of the butcher. Thanks for your info!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

How much did the one you have butchered weigh and how much feed money did you have invested in it? Costs of pig + cost of feed divided by two pigs = Total Costs divided by weight of pig. This would be your actual cost per pound on the hoof then you can tack on extra for your time raising it.

Gonna add: Put up some flyer taking orders on pig halves. A lot of people don't have room for a whole pig but can squeeze a half pig in the freezer. All you have to do it raise them and deliver them to the processer.


----------



## Cartman (Nov 3, 2008)

I would say check the local or state hog market prices.
That will tell you the going price per pound or hundred pounds on the hoof.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Find a country station and listen to the hog markets?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Price varies according to many factors:

1) geo-economics: prices are higher in some places than others.

2) how the meat was raised - factory farmed vs pastured, organic / naturally grown vs conventional feed, milk fed vs corn/soy, etc.

3) how much you're willing to let that good meat go for.

etc.

We sell pigs for $3.50/lb hanging weight for whole pigs delivered to the butcher. Customer pays for slaughter ($35) plus cut & wrap (vac $0.70/lb) and any smoking they want.

Don't undersell yourself and don't use commodity hog prices or auction prices.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

This is wrong if you are raising them as a business. If you're doing it as a favor to friends, it might work out.



Cartman said:


> I would say check the local or state hog market prices.
> That will tell you the going price per pound or hundred pounds on the hoof.





fantasymaker said:


> Find a country station and listen to the hog markets?




This is right if you're doing it as a business....



highlands said:


> Price varies according to many factors:
> 
> 1) geo-economics: prices are higher in some places than others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

PD-Riverman said:


> I will have to deliver her to the be processed--about one hour round trip.


Does this include trying to get her off the trailer??


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Allow extra time. For reference, our butcher is exactly 1 hour from us driving time. The time to drive there, unload, do paperwork and return is typically 3 hours. We do this weekly so one would think we would have the pattern down pat but it still takes extra time.


----------

